

Google Maps founder Lars Rasmussen talks start-ups and his Google Wave failure - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/growth/google-mapping-a-way-to-the-top.html

======
thevivekpandey
I found this quote very interesting: "scarcity brings clarity" (attributed to
Sergey Brin), in the sense that when teams are limited by resources, they tend
to concentrate on the most important things and thus become clear in their
goals.

------
clarky07
It's sad that Wave is considered a failure. My friends and I use it everyday
and find it to be a huge improvement to email in many instances.

~~~
sidman
I had used wave pretty heavily too. For one thing it was a way to chat through
the company firewall when i was still doing a 9-5 ;) (they hadn't block it)
though more importantly it was a great way to jot down ideas back and forth
during the day , comment on the add some images then tabulate them or add them
into bug tracking/feature control system at the end of the week.

Sometimes the ideas would evolve on wave after a week and we would put the
final result in our bug tracking/feature control system with a reference to
the wave so we can remember our rational behind why we added or changed a
feature.

